# IELTS Requirements for various Australian State Sponsorships



## arnabmandal (Jan 16, 2011)

I have received positive assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer 261312.

My IELTS score is R 8 L 7 S 7 W 6 -> Overall 7. 

I want to apply for State Sponsorship. 
I want to know the IELTS requirements for each of Australia State Sponsorships. 
And which states do I qualify based on my IELTS score? 

What are the other criterias?

If I be in Australia after initial 2 years of state sponsorship restriction am I eligible to work anywhere in Australia?

I have 3 years Dot Net and 3 Years Hyperion Experience.


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

They will get your lowest score to be your overall score, not the overall score stated in your ielts paper.

In your case, it would be 6. For state Sponsorships, I believe it requires more than that.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

You have to visit each state website, link to sites is available in sticky post. each state has different criteria of selection.

Let us know in case of further information.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

arnabmandal said:


> I have received positive assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer 261312.
> 
> My IELTS score is R 8 L 7 S 7 W 6 -> Overall 7.
> 
> ...


Each state has a different requirement for various occupations. and that too changes periodically..
So you will have to check the state's immig. website for the IELTS requirement for your particular occupation.

but one thing is sure : They need a minimum score in ALL the 4 modules (e:g if the req. for Vic state is 7 bands then you need 7 bands in ALL the 4 sections/module..in your case 6 bands in writing will unfortunately not be valid inspite of you having an overall core of 7 band)..

IT occupations are getting filled up pretty fast (thats what I found out from this forum...)

after 2 years of initial sponsorship you can move out to any part of Aust.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

arnabmandal said:


> I have received positive assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer 261312.
> 
> My IELTS score is R 8 L 7 S 7 W 6 -> Overall 7.
> 
> ...


Hi Arnab, 

Happy to see that you too have Hyperion experience and would be researching about the job market for the same. 
Have you done any particular research on the Hyperion job market in australia. I was figuring out that it is more concentrated in Sydney rather than Melbourne. 

wht do you think ?

Regards
Mansin


----------

